# Best mobile tool cart



## K&K Carpentry (Aug 29, 2013)

Im in the new tool buying mode and trying to find better ways to organize, transport tools. 

I saw an old thread on here that talked about your favorite tool organizers and got some really great ideas. 

I am going to order one of those plastic mobile tool cart deals today but was wondering which one is the best. Theres a lot to choose from. Just going by the looks Im leaning towards the bostitch or the dewalt. But figure I would check in on your opionions before hand

Do they make one that is waterproof I wonder?


----------



## SLSTech (Sep 13, 2008)

Define waterproof - a little rain or throwing it in a lake?
Festool's are pretty cool though a tad pricy as you can change your stack configuration anytime you need.
A lot depends on what you need & wish to carry


----------



## K&K Carpentry (Aug 29, 2013)

I was just thinking a little rain. Like those fat max boxes, quite waterproof. Im always leaving those on the back of my truck with no leaks.

Systainers are nice but little too expensive for what I am looking for.

The portable ones I am looking at are like a hundred bucks or so. And think there just what I am looking for. I was all set on ordering the fat max one but then I noticed there many different brands/kinds to choose from. So before I pulled the trigger just figured I ask around about the best one.


----------



## K&K Carpentry (Aug 29, 2013)




----------



## Alska101 (Dec 31, 2008)

http://www.mobile-shop.com/

over the last two years, i have been really looking at a few of these for the trailer.


----------



## K&K Carpentry (Aug 29, 2013)

Alska101 said:


> http://www.mobile-shop.com/
> 
> over the last two years, i have been really looking at a few of these for the trailer.


Have you checked on prices yet?


----------



## Driftweed (Nov 7, 2012)

Here ya go:



















go ahead & laugh...but it got me through 11 paintjobs in 11 different buildings last week without starting the vehicle.

btw: I'm in the market too for something better


----------



## FlyFishRI (Aug 17, 2013)

Driftweed said:


> btw: I'm in the market too for something better


Target has the nice red plastic ones. :laughing:


----------



## Driftweed (Nov 7, 2012)

I wish all i lugged around was small tools. But a sprayer with a hose takes up room. I'd love to find something that all I had to do was unwind the hose/power cord & go. 

So far no luck.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Driftweed said:


> Here ya go:
> 
> View attachment 101490
> 
> ...


I'd upgrade that lamp first:


----------



## Driftweed (Nov 7, 2012)

Don't know if I wanna pay to have that shipped from France though. I hear that Fragilee brand is quite expensive


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

Driftweed said:


> Don't know if I wanna pay to have that shipped from France though. I hear that Fragilee brand is quite expensive


Fragilee is Italian.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)




----------



## Kenny B (Jun 25, 2013)

I just bought afew of the Dewalt tough boxes and I love them. I dont know how I went so long without them


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

My FatMax currently carries 106 lbs of tools. It's a bear to lift into the truck. But I make only a few trips now instead of a whole bunch.


----------



## ArtisanRemod (Dec 25, 2012)

Leo G said:


> My FatMax currently carries 106 lbs of tools. It's a bear to lift into the truck. But I make only a few trips now instead of a whole bunch.


How does it stand up to day to day use with that much weight? I like them but i load the crap out of everything.


----------



## FlyFishRI (Aug 17, 2013)

Are those fatmax ones the $50 22" ones from Home Depot? I think I will grab one tomorrow.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

For me it's not everyday use. I use it during installs. Depending what I'm building I may use it once a week or once a month. But it always has tools in it. It's always in my shop and I'm picking tools out of it.

I've been thinking about buying a second one in case this one does break down. But so far it seems to be quite study. I treat it with care. I don't beat on it and I don't go down stairs quickly, I go gently.

Mine is a bit overstuffed and the top doesn't quite line up with the bottom on the front anymore. Mine wouldn't be rain proof because of the small gap that is always present. I'd buy another one without hesitation. It is a fantastic time saver.

First day I bought it I figure it saved me $25 in time (buck a minute). 3 more days and it paid for itself just in labor walking back and forth to the truck.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

FlyFishRI said:


> Are those fatmax ones the $50 22" ones from Home Depot? I think I will grab one tomorrow.


I paid $99 for mine when I first saw them. Of course the next week the price was $79 and that's where it stayed. So that price you found is a good one if it's the same animal.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Looks like it. Reg price is $79

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Stanley-...-Roll-Workshop-020800R/202262088#.UmR9RqzEhNs


----------

